# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Пробиотики и пребиотики

## Алексей Ко

Здравствуйте, дорогие преданные.

В последние месяцы приходится активно принимать лакто и бифидобактерии и немного смущает один факт: при выращивании этих бактерий им дают мясные продукты: мясной бульон, вытяжку из костей и хрящей животных. То есть, формально в состав препаратов мясные продукты не входят, но бактерии активно их употребляют при росте. Это говорят и сами производители — знаю лично тех, кто производит такие препараты, и указывают в качестве вспомогательных веществ препарата (форма выпуска — стеклянные флаконы, с желатиновыми капсулами не спутать).

Все-таки, такие препараты считаются допустимыми к употреблению вайшнавами или это уже слишком глубокое копание?

Спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не надо такое покупать, это выкачивание денег и тама-гуна. 

Бифидо-бактерии, или ацидофильная культура  - это ЙОГУРТ (культура болгарской палочки). Покупаете йогурт "Данон" без фруктовых добавок, деревенское молоко и делаете йогурт сами. Это совсем не сложно. Здесь еще можно почитать, как в природе образуется этот благостный продукт и как его принимать http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...t=14869&page=3

Лакто-бактерии проще по силе и концентрации, так что одного йогурта вполне достаточно, чтобы улучшать иммунитет и т.п. Хотя в "Даноне" и лакто-бактерии есть, так что как раз их смесь с превалированием бифидо-бактерий и получается.

----------


## Алексей Ко

Уважаемая Raja Kumari dasi,

Благодарю Вас за Ваш ответ и за ссылку. Если правильно его понял, то Вы пишете в сообщении по ссылке, что йогуртовые палочки заводятся естественным путем в молочных сливках, которые используются впоследствии для получения йогурта. Это — отличный и натуральный способ получения йогурта.

Все же вызывает интерес отношение преданных, которые могут так или иначе употреблять в пищу йогурт и другие продукты, содержащие лакто, ацидо  и бифидобактерии, находящиеся в широкой продаже. 

ЗЫ: Можно ли сделать вывод, что такие продукты (к примеру, йогурт Данон) были получен именно натуральным образом, а не с использованием искусственно выращенных бактерий?

Спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не существует искусственно выращенных бифидобактерий. Культура бифидо-бактерий требует повышенной чистоты, при производстве должна быть чистейшая посуда, чтобы никакие другие бактерии не примешались. Для производства настоящего йогурта желатин не нужен. И я впервые слышу, что бифидо- или лакто-бактерии вообще могут расти не на молоке. 

Скорее всего, производители, подделывающие йогурт, прерывают процесс его созревания (в нормальных условиях нужная концентрация 10 в 8 степени коэ\г достигается через 6-8 часов) и вносят загуститель - желатин. Точно так же, как загущают кетчупы желатином или крахмалом. 

 Конечно, нам это недопустимо. Преданные читают этикетки. Практически на всех т.н. магазинных "йогуртах" желатин прямо прописан в составе. 

Поэтому я написала именно про йогурт Данон. Говорят, что Растишка тоже Ок.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если и эти производители изменят тех. процесс, но не укажут это на этикетках, по вкусу и консистенции те, кто знают каков должен быть настоящий йогурт (а лактовегетарианцев становится с каждым годом все больше), это отличат. Они потеряют долю рынка, а мы сможем делать йогурт сами. Также и остальные не в восторге от покупки подделок, но остальных (мясоедов) можно обмануть. 

А поскольку в нашем случае присутствует религиозная составляющая, надо будет требовать соответствия состава этикетке. Так же как нормальные производители указывают кошерность, например.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Но если вы что-то иное знаете от самих производителей Данона или Растишки - напишите подробности их тех. процесса.

----------


## Алексей Ко

Уважаемая Raja Kumari dasi,

Благодарю Вас за Ваш ответ. Насколько понял из ответов, Ваши источники информации ограничиваются тем, что на этикетке присутствуют или отсутствуют те или иные вещества. А также теорией о том, как это все должно быть в идеальном мире. И о том, что "говорят". Это понятно, благодарю Вас.

Вы попросили написать что-то конкретное про процесс производства кисломолочной продукции определенных производителей. Информация, в достоверности которой уверен (от производителей как раз лакто, ацидо и бифидобактерий), говорит о том, что они также выпускают лиофилизированную (высушенную, другими словами) биомассу бифидо – и лактобактерий, которую впоследствии реализуют производителям кисломолочной продукции. Какие конкретно действия производители кисломолочной продукции осуществляют с данной биомассой, достоверно сказать не могу. Все же, здравый смысл подсказывает, что она используется для обогащения производимых ими кисломолочных изделий. 

На мой взгляд получается, что несмотря на отсутствие в составе загустителя типа желатин, отсутствие, как Вы написали, тама-гуны, в данных продуктах не является может быть гарантировано. 

Мой вопрос немного шире, чем та тема, которая затронута выше. Позволю привести пример: возможно, сложно не согласиться с тем, что зелень (к примеру, салаты, петрушка, укроп и др.) считается вегетарианской пищей. В тоже самое время, в качестве корма для своего роста они в том числе могут использовать остатки разложенной животной плоти. До настоящего момента не удалось встретить на упаковке такой зелени информации о точном составе грунта, в котором она была выращена — это предвосхищая ответ про выращивание зелени на 100% благостной почве. И, несмотря на это, зелень широко употребляется вегетарианцами.

На мой взгляд, в примерах про бактерии и зелень есть некоторое сходство — и те, и другие могут питаться недопустимыми веществами для роста и в конечном итоге могут стать вегетарианскими продуктами. 

Будет здорово услышать мнение уважаемых участников форума.

Спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ответ очень простой. Мы не просто лакто-вегетарианцы. Мы принимает остатки пищи, предложенной Кришне, прасад. В процессе приготовления (например, кипячения) погибают мириады джив, заключенных в их микроскопические тела. Просто вам этого не видно, но зато вы беспокоитесь о том, что можно увидеть или предположить, а ведь тех, чьи погибшие тела, видно, меньше. Надо тогда и о телах погибших микробов в еде беспокоиться, их "биомасса" где по-вашему, находится )) 

Кришна очищает предложенную Ему лакто-вегетарианскую еду от всех греховных реакций, связанных с ее производством. И прасад не просто свободен от кармы. Он неотличен от Кришны. 

 Что касается земли, вся почва - это продукт разложения бактериями биомассы. Все в мире взаимосвязано, вода испаряется с океанов, где рыбы мертвые, которые в свою очередь также не вегетарианцы. Откажетесь от воды? Помнится, еще кто-то рассказывал, что при изготовлении автомобильных покрышек используют какие-то отходы мясной промышленности. Перестанете пользоваться автотранспортом?

Просто не надо до абсурда доводить. Если нет своей абсолютно чистой органической еды - придется есть то, что есть. А у вас какое предложение? Перестать есть? 

А может быть, возьметесь за производство чистых продуктов для кухни Кришны, чем выдумывать что-то подобное тому, что раз к коровам плохо относятся, то их молоко не надо пить. 

А вот ваша _i_  насчет возможного состава заквасок для Данона интересна.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Насколько понял из ответов, Ваши источники информации ограничиваются тем, что на этикетке присутствуют или отсутствуют те или иные вещества.


Также есть чувство вкуса, ощущение, что продукт чист. Также можно определить, есть желатин в йогурте или нет, желатин придает тянущуюся вязкую консистенцию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> и те, и другие могут питаться недопустимыми веществами для роста и в конечном итоге могут стать вегетарианскими продуктами.


Еще про ГМО можно рассказать )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Информация, в достоверности которой уверен (от производителей как раз лакто, ацидо и бифидобактерий), говорит о том, что они также выпускают лиофилизированную (высушенную, другими словами) биомассу бифидо – и лактобактерий, которую впоследствии реализуют производителям кисломолочной продукции.


Вы могли бы узнать, покупают ли у них закваски конкретно производители йогурта "Данон" (ООО "Данон-индустрия") и йогурта "Растишка"?

----------


## Алексей Ко

Уважаемая Raja Kumari dasi,

Благодарю Вас за Ваш ответ. 

Похоже, есть небольшое отвлечение от темы. Напомню, что интересно узнать, можно ли употреблять вегетарианские продукты, в частности, ацидо, лакто и бифидобактерии, которые использовали при своём росте продукты животного происхождения, как и зелень в вышеописанном примере. 

Мнение других участников уважаемого форума очень приветствуется. 

Что касается Вашей просьбы узнать про закупки перечисленных ООО указанной продукции — ответ вряд ли сможет помочь. Даже если эти общества не закупают такие препараты, гарантия того, что они не выращивают собственные бактерии с добавлением мясных продуктов, отсутствует.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я конечно извиняюсь, что вы так благодарите меня ) Но я редко попадаю на ответы ) 




> Напомню, что интересно узнать, *можно ли* употреблять вегетарианские продукты, в частности, ацидо, лакто и бифидобактерии, которые использовали при своём росте продукты животного происхождения, как и зелень в вышеописанном примере.


Смотря кому. Вам может быть лучше и не надо, поскольку вас это сильно беспокоит. 

Если будет доказано, что все производства используют высушенную закваску йогурта на мясном бульоне, а не большинство просто добавляют желатин в процессе, - тогда преданные перестанут их покупать. 

Зелень. *Вся почва* состоит из отходов погибших тел, переработанных червями и микробами, экскрементов червей и т.п., поэтому насчет почв - это вы излишне. Подумайте еще раз насчет круговорота веществ в природе. *Растения питаются не мертвой плотью, а микроэлементами, усваивая их в присутствии солнечного света из создаваемой бактериями или червями плодородного слоя любой почвы. Растения не усваивают белки, жиры или углеводы.* В этом отличие флоры и фауны. 

И как крайний пример, проповедникам в стране без доступа к вегетарианским продуктам Шрила Прабхупада разрешил есть даже мясо, чтобы выжить.

Так что этот вопрос (можно ли?) надо каждому в своем случае решать, применяя разум. Но стандарт таков, что Кришне преданные предлагают лучшее из доступного.

----------


## Варган

СМЕТАНА ДЛЯ РАДХА-КРИШНЫ
6 АПРЕЛЯ 1976 ГОДА

"Пуру беспокоился о том, что храм закупает сметану, в которую добавляют сычуг (часть желудка теленка), а также желатин. Преданные оправдывают это тем, что в Кали-югу все продукты и так осквернены, а Шрила Прабхупада раньше разрешил использовать белый сахар, который отбеливают костями животных. Кроме того, он позволил пить молоко, в которое добавляют рыбью печень.

Другим аргументом была дешевизна этой сметаны: всего десять центов за литр, поэтому представитель Джи-би-си, Джаятиртха, разрешил покупку сметаны, заявив, что содержание сычуга в ней очень мало.

И все же, несмотря на незначительное наличие сычуга, некоторых преданных беспокоит то, что его покупают для храма, так что Пуру попросил, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада сам вынес решение. «Я, хоть и падший негодяй, выискивающий недостатки, считаю, что только Шрила Прабхупада вправе решить, можно ли предлагать эту сметану Божествам и есть. Сам я не могу понять, кто прав. Обе стороны выдвигают разумные аргументы, но главное — будет ли доволен таким подношением Кришна, а это может определить только Его чистый преданный».

В конце письма он добавил, что в холодильном отсеке храма хранится более двухсот литров этой сметаны, так что некоторые преданные говорят, что Шрила Прабхупада не будет доволен, если ее просто выкинуть. Пуру спрашивал, нужно ли использовать ее и больше никогда не покупать, выкинуть сразу, или использовать, не обращая такого пристального внимания на ингредиенты.

Ответ Прабхупады был коротким и ясным. «Что касается использования в храме сметаны, это нужно немедленно прекратить. То, что куплено в магазине, ни в коем случае нельзя предлагать Божествам. То, что готовят карми, нельзя предлагать Радхе-Кришне. Например, мороженое вы можете готовить сами, но предлагать другое мороженое нельзя. Раз у вас столько этой сметаны, продайте ее по любой цене. Какой негодяй купил сметану без разрешения?»"

"ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНЫЙ ДНЕВНИК", ХАРИ ШАУРИ ПРАБХУ

----------


## Алексей Ко

Добрый день, Варган. 

Благодарю Вас за ответ — очень познавательно.

Не так давно еще раз обсудили тему с производителем пробиотиков. Может быть, кому-то диалог покажется интересным. AAA, XXX, YYY, ZZZ — названия или торговые марки тех или иных продуктов — в контексте данного диалога они не имеют значения.

Б Б, 
спросила про желатин в XXX

Б Б, 
она мне говорит: "Так все пробиотики сушат с желатином. И AAA"

A A, 
эээ. А почему тогда в ААА в составе только для капсул указал желатин?

A A, 
указан

A A, 
А у ХХХ и в бактериях тоже?

Б Б, 
..никто не знает..не придали значения..типа

A A, 
Любопытно, откуда в йогуртах появляются бифидо и лактобактерии.

A A, 
Они их из молока получают или покупают.

Б Б, 
Она говорит, что без сахароза-желатиновой среды никакой пробиотик храниться не будет

Б Б, 
сухой

A A, 
Сухой что?

Б Б, 
лиофилизированный пробиотик

A A, 
Вроде ХХХ не заквашивает молоко?

Б Б, 
вроде нет.

Б Б, 
только в йогурты входит

A A, 
То есть они заквашивают и добавляют сухих бактерий?

Б Б, 
думаю да

Б Б, 
это же обогащение)

A A, 
Насколько понимаю, эти бактерии образуются при сквашивании молока — болгарская или йогуртовая палочка.

A A, 
Или это другие?

Б Б, 
бифидобактерии?

A A, 
Ага.

Б Б, 
нет

Б Б, 
их добыли из желудка человека и развели))

Б Б, 
живого человека :smilies: )

A A, 
Кого добыли?

Б Б, 
бифидобактерии

A A, 
То есть получается, что йогурт необогащенный бифидо и лактобактериями — кошерный, а с их добавлением — нет, поскольку там желатин?

Б Б, 
теоретически да

A A, 
А практически? Бифибактерии могут образовываться при сквашивании или расти без использования желатина?

A A, 
У вас же они на лактозе преимущественно растут вроде.

Б Б, 
при сквашивании нет..расти могут

Б Б, 
желатин для хранения сухого

Б Б, 
в YYY его скорее всего нет

A A, 
То есть производитель молочнокислой продукции должен или сам выращивать бифидо и лактобактерии и сразу же пускать их в производство без сушки?

Б Б, 
да

A A, 
Или найти того, кто будет поставлять невысушенную биомассу? Сколько она хранится, кстати?

Б Б, 
сколько открытая бутылка YYY хранится..

Б Б, 
такой процесс будет слишком не стабильным, сложным и дорогим..производителю будет крайне невыгодно

A A, 
12 дней написано.

A A, 
Да, это понятно — интересно насколько реален этот сценарий. На ZZZ ясно написано, что она содержит пробиотик.

Б Б, 
и она дешевая..

Б Б, 
она бы стоила 150р,если не больше при таком сценарии..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Немного поискав в инете, пишу свое мнение. 

Проблема для преданных может заключаться в том, что производители сушеной массы закваски для йогурта фасуют ее в желатиновые капсулы, которые потом и покупают производители йогурта. Сама масса лакто-бактерий чистая, при производстве должна соблюдаться  стерильность, чтобы не попали никакие другие бактерии, это слишком требовательная культура, и ни о каком бульоне речи идти не может. Но при заквашивании молока эти капсулы вносятся в молоко, и их желатиновая оболочка просто растворяется. 

Мало того... Не утверждаю на 100%, но скорее всего, что варенцы и ряженки делаются теми же йогуртовыми заквасками в капсулах, только вносят в топленое (уваренное на треть) молоко. 

А это значит, что любителям магазинной кисломолочки придется переходить на собственное производство - заквашивать молоко деревенской сметаной\сливками. 

Если есть у кого-то выход на свидетелей производства или технологов, хорошо бы это узнать: используемая ими закваска - собственная, или сухая в стекле, в желатиновых капсулах, как вносится?

----------


## Алексей Ко

Уважаемая Raja Kumari dasi,

Простите, но логику Вашего последнего ответа понимаю с трудом.





> Немного поискав в инете, пишу свое мнение. 
> 
> Проблема для преданных может заключаться в том, что производители сушеной массы закваски для йогурта фасуют ее в желатиновые капсулы, которые потом и покупают производители йогурта.


Позволю себе процитировать выдержку из своего первого сообщения в этой теме: 




> Это говорят и сами производители — знаю лично тех, кто производит такие препараты, и указывают в качестве вспомогательных веществ препарата (форма выпуска — стеклянные флаконы, с желатиновыми капсулами не спутать).


Если ознакомиться с составом, к примеру, Лактобактерина в стеклянных флаконах, можно заметить, что в нем присутствует желатин для создания защитной среды высушивания. Об этом также сказано моем сегодняшнем сообщении:




> Она говорит, что без сахароза-желатиновой среды никакой пробиотик храниться не будет


Другими словами, пробиотики и пребиотики в высушенной форме содержат желатин, который используется как защитная среда — здесь речь не про капсулы — речь о технологическом процессе лиофилизации. Капсулы появляются позже — на этапе фасовки.

Возможный выход — использование пробиотиков и пребиотиков в жидкой форме. Опять же этот вопрос требует дальнейшего уточнения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Она говорит, что без сахароза-желатиновой среды никакой пробиотик храниться не будет


А кто это "она"? Может быть, можно напрямую с этой личностью поговорить? 

Преданные, когда что-то хотят узнать точно, связываются напрямую с конкретным производством, с технологами, и прямо все спрашивают. Так узнавали составы сыров, например. 

Вы же привели чрезвычайно путаный диалог, в котором кто-то считает, что бифидобактерии добыли из желудка человека )

Нужна достоверная информация от ответственных лиц, а не "поверьте мне, я лично знаю производителей заквасок"... Может быть, вы обратитесь к преданным около вас, пусть они уточнят у ваших знакомых и сообщат старшим Вайшнавам? Вы же на форуме - анонимно. По-вашему, это ответственно?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Возможный выход — использование пробиотиков и пребиотиков в жидкой форме. Опять же этот вопрос требует дальнейшего уточнения.


Можно просто покупать молоко, сметану и делать йогурт для Кришны самим.

----------


## Алексей Ко

Уважаемая Raja Kumari dasi,

Как Вы могли заметить, никого из участников уважаемого форума не призываю к каким-либо действиям. Равно, как и в моих сообщениях в данной теме отсутствуют попытки кому-либо что-либо доказать. Все, что написано мной в данной теме — информация, в достоверности которой уверен.

Выводы каждый человек из получаемой в Интернете и других источниках информации вполне может сделать самостоятельно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Все, что написано мной в данной теме — информация, в достоверности которой уверен.


Уважаемый Алексей, информация у вас серьезная. 
Проблема в том, что на форумах никто не уверен в анонимах, 
и даже если вы уверены в своей _i_, что с того? Анонимы - не доказательство. 

Если вы так уверены в этом составе сухих пром. заквасок - то *вам и надо бы* довести до сведения старших Вайшнавов, чтобы они что-то предприняли. 




> Выводы каждый человек из получаемой в Интернете и других источниках информации вполне может сделать самостоятельно.


То есть, ваше дело маленькое - запустили слух ) 

Если вы не подскажете кому-то из известных вам в реале ответственных преданных контакт ваших знакомых (производителей заквасок) - очень многим по стране придется обращаться на местные производства.

Способ, который я вам предложила, менее затратный. Но вы почему-то не заинтересованы.

----------


## Варган

> Бифидумбактерин сухой является пробиотиком, расфасованным во флаконы лиофильно высушенной микробной массой живых бифидобактерий штаммов Bifidobacterium bifidum. Препарат имеет вид пористой массы кремового цвета разной интенсивности.
> 
> Вещества, входящие в состав препарата Бифидумбактерин
> 
> Действующие вещества: в одной дозе содержится не менее 107 живых бифидобактерий.
> 
> Вспомогательные вещества: препарат, кроме ингредиентов среды культивирования содержит ингредиенты стабилизирующего среды высушивания:
> 
> Сахароза (ГОСТ 5833-75 или Eph 5.0 [0204] с. 2499) или сахар мелкокристаллический (ТУ 15.8-00372658-005-2004) - от 7 до 10%,
> ...


Источник: http://bio-x.ru/articles/harakterist...ifidumbakterin




> Подготовка питательной среды для культивирования Bifidobacterium bifidum № 1
> 
> Модифицированная среда Блаурока:
> 
> *Печень крупного рогатого скота* (ГОСТ 193421-73) (Печеночный отвар (1:2) - 1 л
> Агар микробиологический (ГОСТ 17206-96) - 0,025 кг
> Лактоза (ГФУ, 1 вид., Доп. 2, 2008, с. 485) - 0,01 кг
> Натрий хлорид (ГФУ, 1 вид., Доп. 1, 2004, с. 422) - 0,005 кг
> Пептон сухой для бактериологических целей (ГОСТ13805-76) - 0,01 кг
> ...


источник: http://bio-x.ru/articles/proizvodstv...tatelnoy-sredy

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну вот что тут скажешь. Такое не только вегетарианцам не подходит - даже иудеям, они ведь не смешивают мясное и молочное. 

На бутылочке йогурта Данон состав: молоко, йогуртовая закваска, бифидобактерии ActiRegularis ®

Можно ли узнать технологию заквасок именно Данона?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Активия. 
Бактерия ActiRegularis, которая, по уверениям производителя, способна выживать в кислой среде желудка, а следовательно наносить пользу в человеческом кишечнике, в действительности является обычной Bifidobacterium animalis — бифидобактерией живой, содержащейся в организмах едва ли не всех млекопитающих, включая человека. ActiRegularis — это, по старинной маркетологической традиции, просто красивое патентованное название одного из штаммов этой бактерии. Способность Bifidobacterium animalis выживать в кислой среде желудка и не отторгаться в кишечнике подтверждена только лишь исследованиями компании Danone и других компаний, производящих продукты с этой бактерией".


"Активия" - серия кисломолочных продуктов, содержащих пробиотические бифидобактерии Bifidus Actiregularis. Штаммы микроорганизмов были выведены в одном из исследовательских центров компании Danon и запатентованы для исключительного использования в продукции Activia"

____________

Интересно узнать именно их технологию, потому что только Данон заявляет о концентрации 10 в 8 степени - так что, возможно, технология у них иная.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Открытую в Болгарии бактериальную палочку стали использовать для сквашивания молока. Продукт, который образовывался в результате этого процесса, получил название йогурт (от болгарского «югурт»). Во многих странах при производстве этого кисломолочного продукта научились использовать другую микрофлору. 

И только в Болгарии йогурт – это по-прежнему кислое молоко с добавлением бактерий Lactobacterium bulgaricum и Streptococcus thermophilus. То есть настоящий натуральный йогурт можно получить только из закваски с болгарской палочкой. В противном случае это будет уже другой продукт. 

______________

В Болгарии, считающейся родиной йогурта, продукты, содержащие любые другие ингредиенты, к примеру, сухое молоко, не являются йогуртами. Болгарский комитет по стандартизации и метрологии в Министерстве здравоохранения запретил продуктам компании Данон и другим аналогичным продуктам других компаний называться йогуртами и ввёл строгие требования к стандартизации и содержанию настоящего йогурта.

______________

Виды лактобактерий:

Сейчас уже открыто и изучено более 100 различных лактобактерий-Lactobacillus.

Одними из самых распространенных видов бактерий являются:
- Lactobacillus casei – сырная палочка;
- Lactobacillus acidophilus – ацидофильная бактерия;
- Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. Delbrueckii- дельбрюковская бактерия;
- Lactobacillus bulgaricus – болгарская палочка (знаменитый компонент настоящего йогурта);
- Lactobacillus plantarum –молочнокислая лактобактерия.

Помимо конкретных видов есть множество различных генетических подвидов бактерий или по-другому штаммов которые имеют специальные обозначения согласно международной классификации.

В наше время ученые работают с генами лактокультур, и пытаются сделать полезные свойства данных бактерий сильнее и лучше. В связи с этим каждый год появляются все новые и новые штаммы. 

http://www.stranamam.ru/post/9121803/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

...взять готовую закваску, в которой содержатся живые бактерии молочного стрептококка и болгарской палочки (на сегодняшний день есть 3 торговые марки, которые выпускают подобные закваски: VIVO, Good Food, Симбитер). Прокипятить и остудить молоко до t 38-40 °C. Добавить в него закваску и оставить в термосе, йогуртнице или банке в теплом месте на 8-10 часов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> ...взять готовую закваску, в которой содержатся живые бактерии молочного стрептококка и болгарской палочки (на сегодняшний день есть 3 торговые марки, которые выпускают подобные закваски: VIVO, Good Food, Симбитер). Прокипятить и остудить молоко до t 38-40 °C. Добавить в него закваску и оставить в термосе, йогуртнице или банке в теплом месте на 8-10 часов.


На 8-10 может быть многовато, перекиснет. У нас дома готовый йогурт получается за 4-6 часов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вы с помощью какой-то из упомянутых заквасок делаете (VIVO, Good Food, Симбитер)?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В настоящее время к пробиотикам относятся следующие микроорганизмы: 

- Лактобактерии (L. acidophilus, L. plantarum, L. casei, *L. bulgaricus - вот это и есть болг. палочка* , L. lactis, L. reuteri, L. rhamnosus, L. fermentum, L. jonsonii, L. gassed); 


- Бифидобактерии (*B. bifidum - невегетарианский процесс производства этих бактерий описан в посте №22 - вовсе не факт, что эту закваску добавляют в йогурты, но с этими заквасками, насколько понимаю, могут делать напитки типа "Бифидок"*, B. infantis, B. longum, B. breve, B. adolescents); 

- Непатогенные разновидности Escherichia Coli; 

- Непатогенные разновидности Bacillus (В. subtilis); 

- Непатогенные разновидности Enterococcus (Enterococci faecium, Е. salivarius); 

- *Молочнокислый стрептококк (Str. thermophylus) - тоже упомянут в правильном йогурте*; 

- Дрожжевые грибки Saccharomyces boulardii (*с их помощью, как понимаю, кефир делают*).

Источник: http://www.tiensmed.ru/news/probioti...iotik-ab1.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Кто есть кто в кисломолочной жизни*

http://vkuskakdoma.ru/spravochnaya/bacteria.html


Здравствуйте, дорогие читатели vkuskakdoma.ru. На страницах блога скопилось уже не мало информации о кисломолочных продуктах, и каждый раз, когда речь идет о приготовлении этих полезных и вкусных лакомств в домашних условиях, я обращаю особое внимание, что для домашней кисломолочки существуют такие замечательные продукты, как бактериальные закваски. Однако ассортимент заквасок широк и иногда сложно разобраться, какой же продукт выбрать, особенно если название, например, Симбилакт, Виталакт, Стрептосан, Лактулоза – не говорят сами за себя.

Итак. Изучим составы заквасок более внимательно (если Вы являетесь специалистом в этой области и обнаружили какие-либо неточности в описании – добро пожаловать в комментарии).

Кисломолочные продукты ассоциируются в первую очередь с лактобактериями. *Лактобактерии* - наверное, одна из самых многочисленных группу микроорганизмов, которые используются в кисломолочной промышленности, а значит, и входят в составы бактериальных заквасок. Большая часть организмов данной группы – это естественные обитатели нормальной микрофлоры. Вступая в непосредственное взаимодействие к клетками эпителия кишечника лактобактерии активизируют защитные механизмы организма человека, в частности ускоряя процессы регенерации слизистой оболочки, вырабатывают антитела к патогенным микроорганизмам, активируют фагоцитоз (фагоциты – клетки, защищающие организм от бактерий, вирусов, спор грибов), синтез ряда ферментов, например, лизоцимов (антибактериальный агент, разрушающий клеточные стенки бактерий), интерферонов (белки, вырабатываемые организмом в ответ на вторжение вирусов), цитокинов (информационные молекулы, обеспечивающие согласованность действий иммунной, эндокринной и нервной систем). Лактобактерии продуцируют лактазу, фермент, расщепляющий лактозу (молочный сахар) с образованием молочной кислоты, наличие которой подавляет жизнеспособность многих кислоточувствительных болезнетворных микробов.

*Lactobacillus acidophilus* – ацидофильная палочка, лактобактерия, которая довольно широко используется не только в пищевой промышленности, но и в фармакологии. Продукты, включающие в свой состав ацидофильную палочку, например, «Ацидофилин», уже многие годы используются в лечебном питании, их назначают при таких кишечных заболеваниях, как дизентерия, диареи различной природы (в том числе у детей и даже младенцев грудного возраста), энтероколиты, колиэнтериты и другие.

Попадая в организм человека, ацидофильная палочка хорошо приживается в кишечнике, в процессе ферментации лактозы, она вырабатывает большое количество молочной кислоты (считается одной из сильнейших кислотообразователей), продуцирует естественные антибиотические вещества (безвредные для человека, в том числе и для детей), создает условия, в которых не могут выживать большинство видов патогенных и условно-патогенных микроорганизмов. Сама же бактерия ацидофильной палочки является очень жизнестойкой, она способна выживать в более кислых средах, чем другие полезные бактерии, она устойчива ко многим лекарственным антибиотикам. Данное свойство очень ценно для человека, поскольку ацидофильные продукты способны сохранять микрофлору кишечника во время и после приёма антибиотиков и радиотерапии.

По своим полезным свойствам ацидофильные продукты вполне могли бы соперничать со столь популярными у нас йогуртами (хотя некоторые йогурты и закваски для йогуртов включают в свой состав ацидофильную палочку, что делает такие продукты особенно полезными). Однако на сегодняшний день ацидофильные продукты по популярности существенно проигрывают, и это не смотря на то, что , например, «Ацидофилин» - продукт далеко не новый, и в общем-то его можно найти на молочных полках супермаркетов. Возможно это связано с тем, что данный продукт имеет более кислый по сравнению с тем же йогуртом вкус, кроме того, для ацидофильных бактерий свойственно образование характерного, несколько тягучего, «скользкого» сгустка, что приходится по вкусу далеко не всем, а массовой рекламы полезных свойств ацидофильных продуктов мы не наблюдаем. Кстати, если Вы посмотрите на состав различных аптечных препаратов, как лечебных (противодиарейных или желудочных), так и пробиотических, Вы наверняка найдете в составе Lactobacillus acidophilus.

Одной из самых известных заквасок на основе ацидофильной палочки является «Наринэ», среди аналогов «Наринэ» можно назвать «Ацидолакт VIVO». Судя по отзывам, с «Наринэ» частенько бывают сложности. Можно найти много комментариев, что продукт не получается вообще или выходит невыносимо кислым (особенно в йогуртнице). С VIVO у меня на практике таких проблем не возникало, возможно потому, что в работе с ацидофильными заквасками стоит помнить следующее:

    Ацидофильные продукты заквашиваются дольше, чем йогурты – 10-12 часов против 6-9 – так что наберитесь терпения.
    Наиболее комфортная температура для ацидофильной палочки – около 30 оС.

Большинство йогуртниц работает в режиме 40 градусов (хорошо подходящих для развития термофильного стрептококка и болгарской палочки). Это не значит, что ацидофильная палочка не будет развиваться в обычной йогуртнице, просто процесс будет проходить не в самых оптимальных условиях, отсюда сложности с тем, чтобы поймать момент, когда вкус продукта оптимален. Как вариант – ацидофильные продукты можно готовить в термосе или в йогуртнице, которая позволяет выбирать температурный режим (на сегодняшний день я знаю только одну такую йогуртницу, VIVO TermoMaster).



*Lactobacillus bulgaricus (Lactobacillus delbrueckii ssp. Bulgaricus) – болгарская палочка*. Наверное одна из самых известных полезных лактобактерий, практически синоним для таких родственных понятий как «йогурт» и «болгарское кислое молоко». Свою известность эта бактерия приобрела во многом благодаря работам Ильи Ильича Мечникова, основателя научной геронтологии, Нобелевского лауреата (работы о области иммунологии), человека, который одним из первых оценил роль пробиотиков для здоровья. В своих работах Мечников активно пропагандировал пользу болгарского йогурта (опубликовал результаты медицинского исследования функциональных свойств болгарской палочки), до конца жизни в его рационе присутствовали кисломолочные продукты, а также чистая культура болгарской палочки (без сквашивания).

Способность болгарской палочки подавлять жизнедеятельность болезнетворных микробов связана с молочной кислотой, которая вырабатывается этой бактерией в процессе сбраживания лактозы и глюкозы. Помимо молочной кислоты, в процессе сквашивания вырабатываются витамины, микроэлементы, незаменимые аминокислоты и другие биологически активные вещества. Кроме того болгарская палочка вырабатывает полисахариды, улучшающие консистенцию йогуртового сгустка, плюс - йогурт медленнее расслаивается.

Продукты, содержащие живую культуру болгарской палочки, обладают легким послабляющим действием, они способствуют развитию и поддержанию здоровой микрофлоры, нормализуют деятельность желудочно-кишечного тракта, положительно влияют на работу поджелудочной железы, стимулируют иммунную систему. Рекомендации включать живые йогурты в ежедневный рацион можно найти во многих источниках, посвященных здоровому и лечебному питанию.



*Lactobacillus casei (Lactobacillus casei subsp. Casei)* – еще одна лактобактерия, которая довольно активно используется современными производителями кисломолочных питьевых йогуртов, призванных позаботиться о нашем иммунитете. А еще эта культура входит в состав микрофлоры кефирных грибков. Чем же она так хороша?

Lactobacilus casei – естественный обитатель ротовой полости, желудочно-кишечного тракта, влагалища. Данная бактерия оказывает положительное влияние на обмен веществ, улучшает регулярность стула, показана при диареи.

Существуем мнение (и вроде бы даже есть подтвержденные данные), что lactobacillus casei способствуют выводу из организма оксалатов (считается, что 80% почечных камней образуются из оксалатов кальция), снижая риск камнеобразования в почках, обладают высокой противоопухолевой активностью, увеличивают процент уничтожения Helicobacter pylori (бактерия, способная провоцировать развитие язв, гастритов, и других крайне опасных заболеваний ), уничножение Helicobacter pylori создает благоприятные условия для заживления язв и других повреждений слизистой, и даже снижают артериальное давление!

Различные штаммы Lactobacillus casei используются в таких продуктах как: Actimel от Данон, «Имунеле» от Вимм-Билль-Данн, входят в состав лекарственных пробиотиков, препаратов для восстановления нормальной микрофлоры влагалища, а также в состав иммуностимуляторов, например, «Имудон» и другие. Если мы говорим о заквасках для домашней кисломолочки – это «Кефир VIVO» и «Виталакт VIVO».



*Lactococcus lactis subsp.* Lactis (Streptococcus lactis), Lactococcus lactis subsp. diacetylactis (Steptococcus diacetilactis), Lactococcus lactis subsp. cremoris (Streptococcus cremoris) - особенно интересных подробностей об этих молочнокислых микроорганизмах собрать не удалось. Все они используются в заквасках в качестве кислотообразователей, то есть сбраживают лактозу с образованием молочной кислоты. Эти микроорганизмы активно используются в молочной промышленности при производстве кисломолочных продуктов и сыров, они придают продуктам нужную консистенцию, характерный сливочно-кисломолочный вкус и аромат. Streptococcus lactis продуцирует низин, естественный консервант.



Streptococcus salivarius ssp. Thermophilus (иногда пишут просто *Streptococcus thermophilus) – термофильный стрептококк*, это молочнокислая бактерия очень интенсивно используется в пищевой промышленности, входит в состав бактериальных концентратов для приготовления йогурта, ряженки, варенцов, сметаны, некоторых видов сыров, например, моцареллы. Широкое применение данной культуры связано с тем, что термофильный стрептококк быстро повышает уровень кислотности молока, что крайне важно с точки зрения безопасности кисломолочных продуктов, ведь молочная кислота угнетает многие виды патогенных и условно патогенных микроорганизмов. Полисахариды, которые синтезируются (вырабатываются) этой бактерией способствуют образованию ровной плотной консистенции молочных продуктов с характерным приятным кисломолочным вкусом и запахом, при этом, данные соединения обладают высокой связывающей (адгезивной) функцией, что замедляет процесс расслаивания (выделения сыворотки), а значит в производстве, например, йогуртов или сметаны, можно обойтись без загустителей и стабилизаторов.

Помимо улучшения органолептических свойств кисломолочных продуктов, термофильный стрептококк способен оказывать благоприятное воздействие на организм человека. Попадая в желудок он снижает количество микробов, что в свою очередь способствует нормализации микрофлоры. Если Вы посетите англоязычную страницу Википедии, посвященную данной бактерии, то найдете информацию о том, что малыши, в рацион которых с 6-месяцев входили продукты, содержащие живые культуры термофильного стрептококка, показали темпы роста более высокие, чем те детки, в меню которых подобные продукты отсутствовали. Кроме того, там же приводятся данные исследований взрослых людей, проходивших лечение антибиотиками. Те, кто во время лечения потребляли йогурты, содержащие живые культуры термофильного стрептококка в меньшей степени страдали антибиотико-ассоциированной диареей, чем представители контрольной группы (12.4% против 23.7%)

Ну и еще одно свойство термофильного стрептококка, которое я хотела упомянуть. Эта бактерия крайне чувствительна к некоторым видам антибиотиков, например, пенициллину. Термофильный стрептококк даже используют для обнаружения антибиотиков в молоке. Знайте, если при соблюдении технологии домашний йогурт на закваске у Вас не получился – одной из причин вполне может быть некачественное молоко.



*Leuconostoc lactis* – микроорганизмы, способные вырабатывать бактериоцины (специфические белки, подавляющие жизнедеятельность клеток некоторых видов бактерий). Данное свойство наделяет продукты, в состав которых входит Leuconostos lactis, широким спектром антибактериальной активности, возможностью подавлять рост и развитие некоторых видов микробов.



*Bifidobacterium bifidum - ее производство описано в посте 22*, Bifidobacterium longum, Bifidobacterium adolescentis, *Bifidobacterium animalis* - про эту пишут, что это и есть Даноновская ActiRegularis, только не ясно, можно ли этому верить... и не ясно как ее производят  – бифидобактерии, нормальные обитатели здоровой микрофлоры. Особенно необходимы эти полезные бактерии малышам, поскольку должны составлять 60-80% кишечной флоры детей.

В организме человека бифидобактерии выполняют следующие функции^

    Вырабатывают органические жирные кислоты, что создает высокую антагонистическую активность в отношении условно патогенной и патогенной микрофлоры.
    Путем ассоциации со слизистой оболочкой кишечника создают физиологическую защиту кишечного барьера от проникновения токсинов и микробов во внутреннюю среду организма.
    Участвуют в активизации пристеночного пищеварения и способствуют выводу из организма пищевых субстатов.
    Способствуют всасыванию ионов кальция, железа и витамина D через стенки кишечника.
    Синтезируют аминокислоты и белки, пантотеновую кислоту, витамин К, В1 (тиамин), В2 (рибофлавин), В3(никотиновая кислота), В6 (пиридоксин), В9 (фолиевая кислота.

Количество бифидобактерий в домашних кисломолочных продуктах практически равно тому, что вносится в молоко вместе с закваской, создать условия для развития данных культур в обычных бытовых приборах крайне сложно. Именно с этим обстоятельством связаны рекомендации производителей не перезаквашивать повторно такие продукты как Бифивит, Симбилакт и прочии, в составе которых есть бифидобактерии. Воспроизвести уникальную микрофлоры таких продуктов при перезаквашивании будет невозможно. По этой же причине не имеет смысла заквашивать домашние продукты на магазинных биойогуртах (приставка био- обозначает, что в составе продукта присутствуют бифидобактерии). Сквашивание будет в лучшем случае происходить за счет лактобактерий, бифидобактерий в таких перезаквашенных продуктах не будет.



*Acetobacter aceti* – уксуснокислые бактерии, обязательный компонент микрофлоры кефирных грибков, способные производить рибофлавин и никотиновую кислоту, синтезируют витамин *В12*. При совместном культивировании с молочнокислыми бактериями данные витамины потребляются последними почти полностью, что в свою очередь помогает более интенсивному развитию молочнокислых бактерий.


*Propionibacterium freudenreichii* – пропионовокислые бактерии, создают среду, в которой ростут бифидобактерии, вырабатывают пропионовую и уксусную кислоты, а также вещества, активные в отношении энтеробактерий, гнилостных бактерий, грибов, участвуют в ферментации углеводов и витаминообразовании, способствуют усвоению витамина В12.



*Enterococcus faecium* – еще один представитель нормальной микрофлоры человека. Среди полезных свойств – высокая антагонистическая активность в отношении различных микробов, участие в синтезе витаминов В1, В2, В6, В7, никотиновой кислоты. Эта бактерия входит в состав таких препаратов как Линекс и Бифиформ, а также является основой закваски «Стрептосан VIVO», подробно об Enterococcus faecium, Стрептосане и Геролакте (напитке, который производят на основе этой закваски) я уже писала здесь.



*Sacchromyces unisporus – дрожжи* , которые входят в состав микрофлоры кефирных грибков. Они развиваются совместно с молочнокислыми бактериями, оказывая благоприятное воздействие друг на друга, в результате получается кефир, уникальный продукт молочнокислого и спиртового брожения. Кислая среда и ферменты, вырабатываемые лактобактериями, способствуют хорошему развитию дрожжей. Дрожжи в свою очередь витаминизируют кисломолочные продукты, вырабатывают антибиотические вещества (есть данные, что если в молоке до сквашивания присутствовало некоторое количество кишечной палочки, в процессе работы кефирной закваски она погибает).

Для правильного развития дрожжей очень важны температурные условия, 25-30 градусов, то есть фактически при комнатной температуре, для большинства видов дрожжей подходят наилучшим образом. И это говорит о том, что для приготовления кефира нужно использовать либо специальные йогуртницы с возможностью терморегуляции, либо хорошо подойдут термос и даже обычная банка, укутанная теплым шарфом. Эту рекомендацию можно отнести к любым продуктам, в состав которых входит микрофлора кефирных грибков.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вы с помощью какой-то из упомянутых заквасок делаете (VIVO, Good Food, Симбитер)?


Мы делаем закваску из "Активии" классической, без добавок.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я тоже до недавнего времени. Только вот Активия - это оказывается, больше не йогурт , а кисломолочный микс с 5 лакто-бактериями. Да еще надо узнавать теперь, как они делают свой бифидо-штамм  ActiRegularis , нет ли там чего невегетарианского : http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post147569

Поэтому попробую делать из нового термостатного Даноновского йогурта. Еще бы со сметаной параллельно попробовать. 





> На 8-10 может быть многовато, перекиснет. У нас дома готовый йогурт получается за 4-6 часов.


8-10 ч. - это пишут про эти закваски. Вообще много от чего зависит:  от бактерий, температуры, молока. У меня из Активии тоже за 6 получался.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В молочной индустрии России произошла какая-то революция. 
В магазинах у 80% кисломолочной продукции в составе теперь не просто "закваска молочнокислых культур" или "закваска", а название лактобактерий, причем у половины производств - вообще на латыни   :swoon:

----------


## Варган

Не раскрыта тема *пре*биотиков. 




> "Пищевые ингредиенты, не подверженные перевариванию и усваиванию в верхнем отделе желудочно-кишечного тракта, стимулирующие активный рост полезной микрофлоры, называют *пре*биотиками".
> Источник: интернет


Когда мы принимаем йогурты и бактериальные препараты, то неизвестно, выживут они в желудке или нет, приживутся в кишечнике или нет, являются они генетически модифицированными организмами или нет, выращены на печёночном бульоне или нет. А можно употреблять обычный овощ топинамбур, богатый пребиотиками (фруктоолигосахаридами (ФОС), инулином) - и полезная микрофлора в организме восстановится сама. 




> Фруктоолигосахариды представляют собой смесь коротких цепочек глюкозы и фруктозы. Фруктоолигосахариды утилизируются большинством штаммов бифидобактерий, а также некоторыми культурами лактобактерий. При употреблении фруктоолигосахаридов в кишечнике происходит нормализация микробного статуса с увеличением абсорбции из кишечника ионов кальция и магния. Фруктоолигосахариды обладают низкой калорийностью и поэтому могут быть рекомендованы людям, страдающим сахарным диабетом и ожирением.
> 
> Коммерческие препараты фруктоолигосахаридов представлены смесью три-, тетра- и пентасахаридов глюкозы и фруктозы. Основное количество их потребляется в Японии.
> http://www.topinambur.net/pitatelnay...iy_sostav.html


Подробнее о фруктоолигосахаридах (ФОС): 

http://www.fit-leader.com/deseases/p...irectory.shtml

https://uberipuzo.wordpress.com/cate...1%D1%83%D1%80/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Данон проводит свои исследования на машине, имитирующей ЖКТ человека ) 
Утверждают, что выведенный ими штамм B.bifidum выживает. 

http://www.danone.ru/nauka/nauchno-i...ry-danone.html

Топинамбур хороший овощ, но редкий. Пребиотиков, судя по всему, предостаточно в рационе у тех преданных, кто разумно питается. 

__________________

Совсем нереально в кухне Кришны без йогуртов, мы от них никогда не откажемся, будем делать на сметане, если что. 

Но я после всего изученного осталась при мнении, что надо бы избегать бифидо-бактерий... но болгарские палочки выращивать таким сложным способом смысла производителям заквасок нет.
Они очень легко колонии образуют. 

То есть продукт, где в составе только болгарские палочки+молочн. стафилококк - на нормальной чистой закваске. А вот бифидо-бактерии сложно растут, если невозможно дома их воспроизвести из купленного магазинного продукта. Поэтому-то производители им обеспечивают невегетарианские составляющие, имитирующие наличие мяса, как в ЖКТ человека.

----------


## Варган

Я тоже думаю, что достаточно старинной  сметанной закваски на естественных болгарских палочках  (знаменитый болгарский йогурт "кисело мляко", может называться так только при соблюдении старинной технологии закваски на сметане).

Топинамбур легко выращивать самим. 10 лет назад закопал клубни в грядку осенью как картошку, и остаётся только каждый год урожай вёдрами собирать - больше никакой работы: не надо ни сажать каждый год, ни пропалывать, ни окучивать. Клубни топинамбура легко сушатся, порезанные на ломтики (дольки), просто при комнатной температуре в тени. Потом эти сушёные ломтики идут в сабджи или каши.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Для этого надо иметь и грядку, и доступ к чистой сметане. 
А например, проповедь в городах означает, что мы даем людям реальные советы, как быть сознающими Кришну в городе.

На рынках топинамбур в таких кол-вах, чтобы всем хватало насушить, не найти. Урожай топинамбура толко сенью - а остальное время? Мне кажется, предостаточно у нас пребиотиков. Но топинамбур - плюс.

----------


## Варган

> Для этого надо иметь грядку. 
> Ведь проповедь в городах означает, что мы даем людям реальные советы, как быть сознающими Кришну в городе.
> 
> Ведь урожай топинамбура толко сенью - а остальное время? Мне кажется, предостаточно у нас пребиотиков. Но топинамбур - плюс.


Картошка тоже только осенью даёт урожай, но её едят круглый год. Так же и топинамбур, он хранится в погребе или даже просто на балконе, не теряя от мороза своих свойств и жизнеспособности клубня. Его удобно сушить, как и рекомендовал сохранять овощи Шрила Прабхупада. Как правило, вообще часть топинамбура выкапывают по весне, как только стает снег - самые ранние вкусные свежие витамины. 

По вкусу в сыром виде это как сладкая капустная кочерыжка, только помягче. Кто-то даже находит какое-то подобие с грушей  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А как вы его сушите - в электросушке, в духовке?

----------


## Варган

> А как вы его сушите - в электросушке, в духовке?


Просто моем топинамбур щёткой, режем ломтиками (кружочками) и рассыпаем на плёнку. За несколько дней в комнате (даже не на солнце) он высыхает, нисколько не портясь при этом. Потом эти сушёные кусочки, говорят, можно смолоть в порошок на кофемолке, но мы это не пробовали, а просто в кашу их бросали во время варки - уже ничего мыть, чистить и резать не надо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 10 лет назад закопал клубни в грядку осенью как картошку, и остаётся только каждый год урожай вёдрами собирать - больше никакой работы: не надо ни сажать каждый год, ни пропалывать, ни окучивать. Клубни топинамбура легко сушатся, порезанные на ломтики (дольки), просто при комнатной температуре в тени. Потом эти сушёные ломтики идут в сабджи или каши.
> 
> Просто моем топинамбур щёткой, режем ломтиками (кружочками) и рассыпаем на плёнку. За несколько дней в комнате (даже не на солнце) он высыхает, нисколько не портясь при этом. Потом эти сушёные кусочки, говорят, можно смолоть в порошок на кофемолке, но мы это не пробовали, а просто в кашу их бросали во время варки - уже ничего мыть, чистить и резать не надо.


Какой-то уникальный овощ, надо сажать. 
А чтобы ведрами каждый год был урожай, изначально сколько надо посадить?

----------


## Варган

> Какой-то уникальный овощ, надо сажать. 
> А чтобы ведрами каждый год был урожай, изначально сколько надо посадить?


Лучше 1 раз увидеть:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Он просто невкусный, поэтому его особо и не выращивают. 
Понятно, что на вкус и цвет... но у нас на базаре он в сезон лежит, но мало кто его берет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Жалко конечно, что не авокадо или кешью ведрами подарили. 

Или вот картофель - очень вкусный, а по полезности сплошные углеводы, его подписывают в каких-то странах "лекарство для набора веса" ) 

В общем, полезно будет добавлять в блюда топинамбур, если он так легко сушится и хорошо хранится, а вкус можно пряностями и другими овощами делать. Я его особо не покупала, так как чистить замучаешься, а если можно даже и не чистить, так вообще Ок.

----------


## Алексей Ко

Здравствуйте, дорогие преданные.

Хотелось бы поделиться чем закончилось для меня решение данной дилеммы.

Ранее писал, что интерес могут представлять жидкие пробиотики и пребиотики, на которые и перешел после событий, описанных в первом сообщении данной темы.

Не так давно удалось пообщаться по электронной почте с врачом-консультантом и генеральным директором компании-производителя жидких пробиотиков и пребиотиков, которые сейчас принимаю.

По их заверениям «Для выращивания пробиотических бактерий в наших биопродуктах в качестве питательной среды используется только восстановленное сухое молоко-продукт животного происхождения», что по моим ощущениям вполне подходит для лактовегетарианства.

Из косвенных признаков в пользу данного аргумента также говорит и цена продукции данной компании — она в несколько раз превосходит стоимость молочных продуктов, обогащенных бифидо и лактобактериями, в одном из центральных регионов России.

Из личных разговоров с другим производителем (тот, который и передал информацию о наличии продуктов животного происхождения в лиофилизированных (высушенных) формах пробиотиков и пребиотиков) стало понятно, что данная информация может быть достоверной.

Не уверен, разрешено ли упоминание конкретных товаров на данном форуме — при наличии интереса со стороны уважаемых пользователей форума и с одобрения администрации готов назвать торговую марку и производителя данных продуктов.

Хотелось бы еще раз обратить внимание на то, что лично с данным производителем не знаком, по этой причине здорово самостоятельно принимать решение о том, доверять или не доверять их ответу.

----------


## Алексей Ко

Здравствуйте, дорогие преданные.

Еще немного новостей из этого удивительного мира.

Не так давно столкнулся с проблемой, что жидкие пробиотики и пребиотики не совсем удобно брать с собой в дальние поездки — им требуется низкая температура для хранения. 

Во всем известном зарубежном интернет-магазине для вегетарианцев нашлись пробиотики и пребиотики (5 видов лакто, и 3 вида бифидобактерий) , высушенные в среде, отличной от желатино-сахарозной (в составе отсутствует и то, и другое, прямая надпись, что они подходят для вегетарианцев, сам магазин не продает что-либо невегетарианское), и упакованных в целлюлозные капсулы. 

Из информации, полученной все от того же производителя сухих пробиотиков и пребиотиков, стало понятно, что лиофилизацию (высушивание) можно производить и в другой среде, только этот способ более дорогостоящий и, по этой причине, менее распространен.

Получается, что теперь есть и сухая лактовегетарианская альтернатива этим полезным бактериям.

----------

